# Phrag Nitidissimum 'Petal God'



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2012)

I'm kinda excited about this one. Only my second time blooming it and the first time I had 1 spike with 2 flowers. I think Dot got a piece of this one and if so, note the clonal name change!











Closeup


----------



## quietaustralian (May 10, 2012)

Wow!!! Stunning!


----------



## John Boy (May 10, 2012)

wonderfully small plant!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 10, 2012)

That is really quite amazing. Kudos on this one!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2012)

It is a small plant. The pot is a 4 inch air cone.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful! -- and so noted, Rick!


----------



## Susie11 (May 11, 2012)

Marvelous!


----------



## Shiva (May 11, 2012)

Very nice plant and flowers. Well done!


----------



## goldenrose (May 11, 2012)

:drool: Really nice! Can you imagine it in another couple of years? :drool::drool:


----------



## Ruli (May 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Candace (May 11, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## quaker (May 11, 2012)

I couldn't believe what I was seeing when I opened this--absolutley splendiferous and a great big wow!!!!!

Ed


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 11, 2012)

Wow! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Carper (May 11, 2012)

Really nice shape and colour on these Rick, great display on a fairly medium sized plant!

Gary
Uk


----------



## Chuck (May 11, 2012)

Nice contrast between the sepal colour, and, the petal and pouch colour.


----------



## phrag guy (May 11, 2012)

very nice,well grown


----------



## emydura (May 11, 2012)

Wonderful Rick


----------



## SlipperKing (May 11, 2012)

Thanks you everyone. Next weekend I think is judging, I'll try to take it in without beating up too badly.


----------



## cnycharles (May 11, 2012)

wow! again, everything (except the pot) is bigger in texas!


----------



## John M (May 12, 2012)

That's a wonderful clone and it's grown so well! Good luck at the judging!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 12, 2012)

Stunning display! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (May 13, 2012)

Great plant, bravo Rick !! !! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! Great display!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 14, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. Now the challenge, how to transport without messing up the petals! Maybe I can secure the pot to the tripod/plate form I made then secure that to my SUV!
I figure something out let you all know how things turnout.


----------



## McPaph (May 14, 2012)

really nice and good luck


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2012)

Looking good Rick!

It looks like some removed leaf tip burn on the older growths, but the newer stuff looks good.

Is this a post fertilizer shift, or is there still some leaf tip burn going on?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 14, 2012)

Post shift= old leaves. I haven't really seen anymore leaf burn BUT over the past month or so I'm having bud drop, such as in the Toni Temple. Some Maudiae types as well. The question for me; is this due to too low of K?


----------



## e-spice (May 15, 2012)

That has to be one of the best flowering of a small long petaled phrag in history! Beautiful. I thought Nitidissimum was a fairly large plant though. You sure that's what it is?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 15, 2012)

Nitidissimum is caudatum X Conchiferum. Depending on which longifolium is use Conchiferum can be big or little.
I will have to measure the plant and post it. That might help with the tag's listing!


----------



## Gilda (May 18, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap: Picking myself up off the floor...the most beautiful phrag I have seen and such a small grower ..WOW ! If you ever divide again keep me in mind please !


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2012)

OK Gilda, your name is on a tag in the pot!


----------



## Gilda (May 18, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> OK Gilda, your name is on a tag in the pot!


:clap:Thanks Rick !


----------



## Silvan (May 19, 2012)

Amazing display... How old is it?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2012)

Silvan said:


> Amazing display... How old is it?



Older the 6 yrs. I got it then with 2 growths if I remember right.


----------

